# Warn ProVantage vs. Standard Plow Blades?



## ferrari4756

hey guys i cant find much on this. what is the difference between these warn plow blades?

Do both blade setups have the springs?


----------



## ALC-GregH

They are the same. The difference is the front mount versus mid mount. All these threads your making saying your getting a plow is making me wonder. Did you actually get a 4 wheeler or is the one you posted sitting on the showroom just a dream? Did you actually buy anything yet?


----------



## BruteForce750

The Provantage system is a whole new redesign of Warns plow, mount, and push tubes. What's the difference between Warns Provantage and other companies, well do some research and check it out for yourself.

There are a lot of manufacturers out there and almost all of them have pictures and specs for their plows.

ALC, just an FYI but the Provantage system does come in a mid mount as well. http://www.warn.com/atv/plows/provantage_how_to_order.shtml

And Ferarri, you need to do some reasearch before asking questions. Many of the questions you've asked have been answered on this forum countless times. Not to be arrogant, but I have to agree with ALC, your beginning to look like a tire kicker...


----------



## ALC-GregH

BF, go back and check close. They are the same. The difference is the mounting. Front or mid.


----------



## BruteForce750

ALC-GregH;929508 said:


> BF, go back and check close. They are the same. The difference is the mounting. Front or mid.


I'm not sure I follow you.... the page I linked is for the Provantage system, which is available in front mount or mid...so how is the difference mounting vs "standard plow blades"?


----------



## ALC-GregH

The way they mount is the difference. The plow is the same, everything but the mounting position is the same. The reason for the "new Pro-Vantage" name is the front mount design, nothing more. Regardless if they offer it in a mid mount too. The change is shorter push tubes and a front mounting plate. Everything else is the same.


----------



## skywagon

BruteForce750;929477 said:


> The Provantage system is a whole new redesign of Warns plow, mount, and push tubes. What's the difference between Warns Provantage and other companies, well do some research and check it out for yourself.
> 
> There are a lot of manufacturers out there and almost all of them have pictures and specs for their plows.
> 
> ALC, just an FYI but the Provantage system does come in a mid mount as well. http://www.warn.com/atv/plows/provantage_how_to_order.shtml
> 
> And Ferarri, you need to do some reasearch before asking questions. Many of the questions you've asked have been answered on this forum countless times. Not to be arrogant, but I have to agree with ALC, your beginning to look like a tire kicker...


WTF! 45 posts and your telling the kid he is a tire kicker, WTFRU????


----------



## BruteForce750

skywagon;930399 said:


> WTF! 45 posts and your telling the kid he is a tire kicker, WTFRU????


Ya, cause it takes a couple hundred posts to realize this or begin questioning it at least...:laughing:

Just tell him to buy a moose and move on 

Oh, and lets not forget ALC basically said the same thing and he has 300+; that must really throw a kink in your backwards thinking... moron


----------



## ALC-GregH

BruteForce750;930459 said:


> Oh, and lets not forget ALC basically said the same thing and he has 300+; that must really throw a kink in your backwards thinking... moron


Don't drag me into it. I never said he was a tire kicker. He has made a bunch of threads about Warn plow and stuff. The picture he posted was of a ATV sitting in a showroom. Did he actually buy it? I don't know.


----------



## BruteForce750

ALC-GregH;930623 said:


> Don't drag me into it. I never said he was a tire kicker. He has made a bunch of threads about Warn plow and stuff. The picture he posted was of a ATV sitting in a showroom. Did he actually buy it? I don't know.


Sorry, I don't mean to bring you into it. I just like to use facts to back statements up, and what you said, was basically what I was getting at.


----------



## ferrari4756

hahaha man guys this is crazy some of you think im a tire kicker haha. I am sorry to ask all these questions, but I am just trying to make an informed decision before i drop the money on this and learn all i can about it before i use it to make sure i dont damage anything annd learn how to PROPERLY plow.

please dont think of me an an "idiot" (for lack of better words), I know a lot about quads and engines, and ride and work of all mine frequently (we have a 4 acre quad trakc in our backyard). It's just that atv plowing is a whole differnt story, and something that i have never done before.

AND BTW, the picture i showed of the honda rincon ISNT mine, i was just posting a picture of a rincon to show you the body style and stuff, so you could properly answer the question. I didnt want you to think my quad was like a lightweight race quad or something. I try to give as much info as possible so you guys can answer the question the best as possible.

now here a pic of my quad, and I also included the john deere plow (thats another thread lol) so it's proof that its really mine. I also have a honda rancher 350 and a yamaha bear tracker 250, and an old honda 125 i think. sorry for all my hunting stuff on the quads lol.



















and heres an update:

today I ordered everything I need and everything is on the way!! I got the warn standard plow blade, the base/tube assembly, and the rincon center mount!

THanks for all your help !!!


----------



## BruteForce750

No hard feeling Ferarri,

Just understand that most of these questions have been asked over and over again and can be located using the search feature. 

Congrats on the purchase and make sure you post some pictures when you get it installed... then a whole lot more once you start plowing!

What size plow did you end up getting... 60"? Either way I'm sure you'll notice cleaning snow has never been so much fun!


----------



## skywagon

Yes Ferarri, you must realize brute is the village idiot and has plowed 2 whole storms so take all his info to heart.ROTFFLMAO!!!!


----------



## BruteForce750

skywagon;931324 said:


> Yes Ferarri, you must realize brute is the village idiot and has plowed 2 whole storms so take all his info to heart.ROTFFLMAO!!!!


Good Morning Old Man :waving:

Just posting so I can raise my post count to be more of an expert like you wesport

Must be rough seeing him buy a Warn plow...


----------



## sublime68charge

skywagon;931324 said:


> Yes Ferarri, you must realize brute is the village idiot and has plowed 2 whole storms so take all his info to heart.ROTFFLMAO!!!!


+1 Sorry Brute but after your rant post which called out skywagon even though you tried to deflect and say your not signaling him out. your gonna get flack for some time over that.


----------



## rhulm1

For anyone who cares what this thread is actually about, Standard Blade vs Provantage, the blades are NOT the same. ALC is stating that everything but the mounting is the same but that is incorrect. I'm not sure how the county blades have changed, but the straight blade used to be made of 14 gauge steel and the Provantage straight blade is made from 12 gauge steel. The skids are also larger. I've also noticed that the mounting for a snow control flap now faces parallel to the ground instead of up in the air. Overall, the new Provantage blades are a little more heavy duty than the Standard Warn plows used to be.


----------



## BruteForce750

rhulm1;931353 said:


> For anyone who cares what this thread is actually about, Standard Blade vs Provantage, the blades are NOT the same. ALC is stating that everything but the mounting is the same but that is incorrect. I'm not sure how the county blades have changed, but the straight blade used to be made of 14 gauge steel and the Provantage straight blade is made from 12 gauge steel. The skids are also larger. I've also noticed that the mounting for a snow control flap now faces parallel to the ground instead of up in the air. Overall, the new Provantage blades are a little more heavy duty than the Standard Warn plows used to be.


Sorry Rhulm,

I've already tried... unless you significantly jack up your post count... "the big wigs" won't believe you....


----------



## BruteForce750

sublime68charge;931349 said:


> +1 Sorry Brute but after your rant post which called out skywagon even though you tried to deflect and say your not signaling him out. your gonna get flack for some time over that.


My post was full of evidence supporting my thread... I'm not trying to prove myself to those who have been around this website for a while as all of your ego's are far too high. Just because you've been a member of the website longer, and have a decent amount of posts, does not make you a better plow operator. Nor does it make your statements have any more credibility than mine or anyone else.

I'm simply here to gain knowledge and maybe learn a couple things I do not already know and to share my own knowledge and information with anyone else who wishes to learn or seeks help.

I understand the senior members are offended I singled out skywagon, but had I made the thread with out supporting myself, I would have also received "flack". It was a lose-lose situation but I chose to voice my opinion either way.

Its unfortunate the senior members can't take change or confrontation with out acting childish. If you guys felt my statement was lacking credibility or was incorrect, you should have shown me proof and opened my eyes.

Either way, sorry Ferrari to have derailed your thread.


----------



## ferrari4756

its fine guys haha. and i went with the 54" because i found a really good deal on it on amazon.com. Only 145 bucks with free overnight shipping. I'm getting it today!


----------



## BruteForce750

Hell of a deal! But what a tease to have the blade and no mount or tubes lol
:redbounce


----------



## rhulm1

ferrari4756;931405 said:


> its fine guys haha. and i went with the 54" because i found a really good deal on it on amazon.com. Only 145 bucks with free overnight shipping. I'm getting it today!


That is a really good deal!! I paid $475 for my 60" blade with atv mount and front mount base assembly. And, it took 4 weeks to ship!


----------



## ALC-GregH

rhulm1;931353 said:


> For anyone who cares what this thread is actually about, Standard Blade vs Provantage, the blades are NOT the same. ALC is stating that everything but the mounting is the same but that is incorrect. I'm not sure how the county blades have changed, but the straight blade used to be made of 14 gauge steel and the Provantage straight blade is made from 12 gauge steel. The skids are also larger. I've also noticed that the mounting for a snow control flap now faces parallel to the ground instead of up in the air. Overall, the new Provantage blades are a little more heavy duty than the Standard Warn plows used to be.


Thicker blade steel in my eyes doesn't justify a all new design. They came out with the ProVantage name after other companies made the front mount plow system. Warn jumped on the wagon and made a few changes to call it ProVantage. If you put the standard and ProVantage next to each other, you wouldn't be able to "see" the difference.


----------



## BruteForce750

ALC-GregH;931448 said:


> Thicker blade steel in my eyes doesn't justify a all new design. They came out with the ProVantage name after other companies made the front mount plow system. Warn jumped on the wagon and made a few changes to call it ProVantage. If you put the standard and ProVantage next to each other, you wouldn't be able to "see" the difference.


If you watch the introduction video to the Warn Provantage, you'd know it mentions the industry first box and welded design. So a whole new design, thicker steel, thicker skids, new mounting option.... A new name was warranted I'd say.

Just because you cant physically "see" the differences, doesn't mean significant change hasn't been done. "Don't judge a book by its cover" comes to mind.

Also, just because Warn wasn't the first to release the front mount, doesn't mean they're now "jumping on the wagon".


----------



## ALC-GregH

You need to get a life. Your head is so far up Warn and Skywagons ass that's it's sickening.


----------



## BruteForce750

ALC-GregH;931472 said:


> You need to get a life. Your head is so far up Warn and Skywagons ass that's it's sickening.


No need to get offensive. It was a simple rebuttal to your statement. Also, the irony about my head being up skywagon's ass is quite humorous... thanks for the laugh


----------



## ALC-GregH

how can you laugh with your head up there?


----------



## BruteForce750

ALC-GregH;931490 said:


> how can you laugh with your head up there?


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/irony


----------



## zhukpavlo

*difference*

old:
STANDARD PLOW BLADE - Available While Supplies Last! 
Made from 14 gauge high-strength low alloy steel with 3/16" outer blade ribs to provide superior strength and rigidity. 
Blade height is 16-3/16" high. 
Durable black powder coat finish. 
Comes with replaceable steel wear bar. 
Now includes heavy-duty skid plates made of 1/4" gauge steel with zinc finish. 
Available in 48", 54" or 60" widths.

NEW ProVantage:
NEW! WARN ProVantage Straight Plow Blade 
Made from thick 12-gauge steel with heavy-duty ribbing and a center cross member for added rigidity. Boxed design adds extra support. 
Special low-friction powder coated finish helps keep material from sticking to the blade. 
Available in 50", 54" and 60" widths. 
54" and 60" blades have top lips with pre-drilled holes for accessories. 
17 3/4" blade height. 
Thick, sturdy wear bar has steep angle of attack for maximum surface scraping.

So looks like Provantage is a little stronger and taller - and the price difference is so small why go with old (plus bigger rebate on new blade)

Happy New Year

And I paid 393 with shipping for the 54" blade, push tube, and center mount (provantage). After 70 rebate - thats 323 total... not bad in my opinion.


----------



## Sidewalk King

Seriously, changing the mold board from 14ga to 12ga will never make a blade stronger or better, just heavier. The only reason anyone uses 12ga is because everyone uses 12ga which is why Warn is switching, so everyone stops throwing rocks at them for this small detail that doesnt matter. I do believe (for now) that the extra ribbing will help a great deal to strengthen the blade itself but they should have stuck with the 14ga to keep it light.

Anyone who cares how the skid shoes on a blade are made or what they are made of better have a gravel dive way, cuz if you're plowing asphalt or concrete and the full wear bar isnt scraping the ground...you're a ******! I never even take the shoes out of the bag when I install a new plow, the only reason most truck guys use them is because they are doing hundreds of miles of pavement and salting anyways, salting takes care of the 1/4" left behind from the blade being up from the shoes.



> Thick, sturdy wear bar has steep angle of attack for maximum surface scraping.


The only reason they have a steep "attack angle" is because they dont have any down-force to keep the blade from riding up on top of the snow and increasing the angle makes it harder for the snow to push the blade up but easier to trip the blade forward. If they had down pressure then tipping the blade back to 45deg or so would make more sense because then it wouldnt take up as much power and you could push more snow. Plows work just like your standard snow shovel, try shoveling 8" of snow with the shovel blade on the ground and the handle straight up in the air. The blade may start to scrape snow better at first but then it will start to chatter up and down off the ground and will take alot of energy out of you to move. Then shovel like NORMAL again and you'll see that with the right pressure and angle you can scrape down and it will take a hell of alot less energy (engine power) to move more snow.

I cant stand the fact that there is alway someone here comenting on the first and only snow plow they ever bought and used six times being the best and fighting every one tooth and nail to try and prove it. It sucks anyone would buy Chinese stuff but I do think for an average home owner the price is reason enough for buying a Warn for their own personal drive not expecting it to be heavy duty.

Watch, some moron is gonna post below me because he has a Warn and say "its good....I gots one"!


----------



## BruteForce750

Sidewalk King;935016 said:


> Seriously, changing the mold board from 14ga to 12ga will never make a blade stronger or better, just heavier. The only reason anyone uses 12ga is because everyone uses 12ga which is why Warn is switching, so everyone stops throwing rocks at them for this small detail that doesnt matter. I do believe (for now) that the extra ribbing will help a great deal to strengthen the blade itself but they should have stuck with the 14ga to keep it light.
> 
> Anyone who cares how the skid shoes on a blade are made or what they are made of better have a gravel dive way, cuz if you're plowing asphalt or concrete and the full wear bar isnt scraping the ground...you're a ******! I never even take the shoes out of the bag when I install a new plow, the only reason most truck guys use them is because they are doing hundreds of miles of pavement and salting anyways, salting takes care of the 1/4" left behind from the blade being up from the shoes.
> 
> The only reason they have a steep "attack angle" is because they dont have any down-force to keep the blade from riding up on top of the snow and increasing the angle makes it harder for the snow to push the blade up but easier to trip the blade forward. If they had down pressure then tipping the blade back to 45deg or so would make more sense because then it wouldnt take up as much power and you could push more snow. Plows work just like your standard snow shovel, try shoveling 8" of snow with the shovel blade on the ground and the handle straight up in the air. The blade may start to scrape snow better at first but then it will start to chatter up and down off the ground and will take alot of energy out of you to move. Then shovel like NORMAL again and you'll see that with the right pressure and angle you can scrape down and it will take a hell of alot less energy (engine power) to move more snow.
> 
> I cant stand the fact that there is alway someone here comenting on the first and only snow plow they ever bought and used six times being the best and fighting every one tooth and nail to try and prove it. It sucks anyone would buy Chinese stuff but I do think for an average home owner the price is reason enough for buying a Warn for their own personal drive not expecting it to be heavy duty.
> 
> Watch, some moron is gonna post below me because he has a Warn and say "its good....I gots one"!


Classic!

Had they not chose to change the gauge, you would have complained about it being thin metal, but since they did... you feel they shouldn't have. LOL

Oh and 14 -> 12 doesn't make it stronger.... 

Oh hey look guyz, if you don't do what I do, your ********.... get off your damn step stool and come back down to reality.

You complain about the blade being heavier because of the thicker steel.. then complain they changed their angle because they dont have enough down force... guess what weight+gravity = down force. I have absolutely no issues pushing my blade, not to mention you can adjust it up to 4-angles (steepness).

Before you go making analogies why don't you realize the issues your trying to highlight do not exist. I own the blade, and it scrapes damn well.

As I said in the other post, I'm done correcting your misguided information. Anyone who comes to read this board already can tell to take your opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Man do you ever stop? Your a ****ng idiot.


----------



## BruteForce750

ALC-GregH;935417 said:


> Man do you ever stop? Your a ****ng idiot.


Please... prove where I am wrong...


----------



## Sidewalk King

Oh ButtFace750, you have never once corrected me! Or proven me wrong!



> Oh and 14 -> 12 doesn't make it stronger....


Saying the new plow is stronger because they use 12ga now instead of 14ga would be like saying that if they had thicker tarps on the Hindenburg it would have been more fire proof. I said myself that the new blade is now stronger not because of gauge sizes but because of the ribbing, but you just want to tell every one that .0299" material thickness makes 12ga stronger than 14ga in this situation. The fact is 3/100" of material tickness or switching to12ga would never have helped the old design, it would still have bent.



> weight+gravity = down force


It's called dead weight if it isn't doing anything to help, you ******! Why dont you go start a company selling sand bags to put on top of the blade and market it as "down force"?

I said in my last post that they now make the blade stronger, I said for a homeowner it wasnt a bad choice for the price. I'll go one step further and say the plate system that the blade turns L or R on is far more advanced that any other plow on the market. Everyone elses blade pivots on a small 5/8" bolt that would wear out faster than Warns if everything else on the Warn wouldnt have failed first. Maybe now their plow will outlast everyone but they already lost most people with the original piece of junk, why give them a second chance? Also, they are still made in China.

The thing is you never mention exact reasons or items that make them better you just pick up on Warns talking points and their stats playing them off as if they were you own. I just mentioned the turning plate system for turning the blade L and R being better because I know what I'm talking about, how come you never mentioned it? Its because you didnt read it on Warns website, you never had any other blade to compare it to and you're a ******.

Now I know why they call you the Village Idiot.


----------



## BruteForce750

Sidewalk King;935469 said:


> Oh ButtFace750, you have never once corrected me! Or proven me wrong!
> 
> Saying the new plow is stronger because they use 12ga now instead of 14ga would be like saying that if they had thicker tarps on the Hindenburg it would have been more fire proof. I said myself that the new blade is now stronger not because of gauge sizes but because of the ribbing, but you just want to tell every one that .0299" material thickness makes 12ga stronger than 14ga in this situation. The fact is 3/100" of material tickness or switching to12ga would never have helped the old design, it would still have bent.
> 
> It's called dead weight if it isn't doing anything to help, you ******! Why dont you go start a company selling sand bags to put on top of the blade and market it as "down force"?
> 
> I said in my last post that they now make the blade stronger, I said for a homeowner it wasnt a bad choice for the price. I'll go one step further and say the plate system that the blade turns L or R on is far more advanced that any other plow on the market. Everyone elses blade pivots on a small 5/8" bolt that would wear out faster than Warns if everything else on the Warn wouldnt have failed first. Maybe now their plow will outlast everyone but they already lost most people with the original piece of junk, why give them a second chance? Also, they are still made in China.
> 
> The thing is you never mention exact reasons or items that make them better you just pick up on Warns talking points and their stats playing them off as if they were you own. I just mentioned the turning plate system for turning the blade L and R being better because I know what I'm talking about, how come you never mentioned it? Its because you didnt read it on Warns website, you never had any other blade to compare it to and you're a ******.
> 
> Now I know why they call you the Village Idiot.


If you attempted to bend a piece of steel that is 12 gauge, it would take more force to bend than the 14 gauge piece, making it stronger. It might not be a whole heck of a lot, but it is still stronger.

Any way you look at it, dead weight is still down force. Why don't you go take two sleds keep one empty and add 50lbs to the other. Which one is harder to pull? Now do it in fluffy snow. Which one sinks deeper in the snow?! The one with 50lbs... why because the added weight is down force.

I never mentioned the plate turning simply because it would be irrelevant to anything I've mentioned before. I'm not here to praise warn and to kiss their ass, I get nothing out of it. I'm simply trying to combat all the misguided information for someone who may be looking to purchase a plow.

Most people here are referencing their old plow but I'm talking about their new provantage plow. I don't care if their old plow folded in half with 1/2" snow. Their new plow system is and has been great so far and that simply what I'm trying to say. Everyone is knocking on them simply because their last plow may not have been the greatest, but evidently they worked out the kinks cause this new one seems fantastic.

Rant and bash me all you want. People need to get out with the old stigma and on with the new.


----------



## skywagon

The idiot writes: 

Most people here are referencing their old plow but I'm talking about their new provantage plow. I don't care if their old plow folded in half with 1/2" snow. Their new plow system is and has been great so far and that simply what I'm trying to say. Everyone is knocking on them simply because their last plow may not have been the greatest, but evidently they worked out the kinks cause this new one seems fantastic.

Has been great so far?? You have plowed 2 small snows lol!!! WAFIYR


----------



## BruteForce750

skywagon;935599 said:


> The idiot writes:
> 
> Most people here are referencing their old plow but I'm talking about their new provantage plow. I don't care if their old plow folded in half with 1/2" snow. Their new plow system is and has been great so far and that simply what I'm trying to say. Everyone is knocking on them simply because their last plow may not have been the greatest, but evidently they worked out the kinks cause this new one seems fantastic.
> 
> Has been great so far?? You have plowed 2 small snows lol!!! WAFIYR


And you haven't plowed at all with it, yet ridicule it.


----------



## Sidewalk King

My dearest Buttface750



> If you attempted to bend a piece of steel that is 12 gauge, it would take more force to bend than the 14 gauge piece, making it stronger. It might not be a whole heck of a lot, but it is still stronger.


If I were to say you're right, it's theoretically harder to bend 12ga than 14ga all you would do is pee yourself instead of really trying to understand that this small amount does absolutly nothing for the whole blade itself. The fact they would have needed 7ga(3/16") to actually make a difference to the old plow is the point that you're arguing against, this is what makes you a ******.



> Any way you look at it, dead weight is still down force.


It's not down force you ******, thats why they dont make the blade out of 1/2" plate instead of the new 12ga? Would you call dead weight down force when the blade is up? Thats why you're a ******! The Power-Lift systems I use weights 25lbs and applies up to 300lbs of down force. The 25lbs isnt dead weight when the plow is up because that device was used to lift and hold the plow up. It's doing something all the time and that why you're a ******.



> I never mentioned the plate turning simply because it would be irrelevant to anything I've mentioned before. I'm not here to praise warn and to kiss their ass, I get nothing out of it.


You never mentioned it because you had no idea that this was an advantage, you sitting there with your drool bowl, in your underwear, in your moms basement still have no idea what I'm talking about or how the plate turning system even works or goes together.



> Everyone is knocking on them simply because their last plow may not have been the greatest, but evidently they worked out the kinks cause this new one seems fantastic.


You really expect us to let others possibly get burned by Warn because they addressed a few issues. These plows have been available for a month and you want every one to go get one with a blind fold on to their past mistakes. What if the newly designed pushtubes start to fold up where they put the factory bend because they dont have any gussets? What if where they now put the mount has detrimental effects on the frame of your machine?
They didnt care that the old system had flaws, do you really think they care if this "new design" has new problems?

I hope you have an abusive husband that punches you in the mouth every time you give one of the Warn executives a blow job.


----------



## BruteForce750

Sidewalk King;935641 said:


> My dearest Buttface750
> It's not down force you ******, thats why they dont make the blade out of 1/2" plate instead of the new 12ga? Would you call dead weight down force when the blade is up? Thats why you're a ******! The Power-Lift systems I use weights 25lbs and applies up to 300lbs of down force. The 25lbs isnt dead weight when the plow is up because that device was used to lift and hold the plow up. It's doing something all the time and that why you're a ******.


Please, educate yourself on the difference between down force and down pressure. The reason they don't make it out of 1/2" plate is cost. And yes, "dead weight" is still down force when the blade is up, but the pressure/weight is simply transferred to the lifting mechanism.

I'm done arguing with you; get your jollies off doing something productive. I own the blade and will comment on what I feel about it and will do my best to inform those who come here looking for answers. :waving:


----------



## Sidewalk King

Warn management says: Alright...Who is in charge of quality control here? 
Chinese factory workers say: hmmm?

Warn management says:Who here works in research and design?
Chinese factory workers say: hmmm?

Warn management says: It smells like weed in here, who here is high?
Chinese factory workers say: hmmm?

Warn management says: Just kidding! We got rid of quality control, research and design years ago and our new ProVantage plow proves you're all high!
Chinese factory workers say: ok, 10,000 more just like last time!


----------



## Dave T

Man-o-man... what a great thread. I'm loving this place more and more everyday.


----------



## Reb

At the risk of promoting more of the garbage going on in here let me add a few points in the hopes of helping some of those folks actually looking for useful information.

First, I have never seen one of the new Warn plows so I can’t help with any information. I do have a Warn plow that dates back many years and am very satisfied with it.

A little history, many years ago the blades had either 6 or 8 ribs welded to the back of the blade. Those blades worked very well. The push tubes were made with a slight bend in them so if the blade was angled it would be parallel to the ground when lowered. That was a neat feature but it also was a weak spot in that it would lead to more bending under stress. I doubt most users had any problem with them bending. Those that did get additional bending probably did as I did, just weld an angle iron splint on each side and be done with it.

Approximately 3 years ago Warn changed the design. As I remember the new design only had 4 ribs on the back side of the blade. Initially these blades were plagued with cold weld problems. Once that was solved though the base material started tearing out under heavy use. I suspect that is why they changed from 14 ga. (.0747 thick) to 12 ga. (.1046 thick). Basically they just needed more mass to weld to.

As far as weight, going from 14 ga. To 12 ga. adds roughly 1.25 lbs. per square foot which on a 60” blade means approximately 9.375 lbs. Not a big deal in the real world. Adds a little extra cutting pressure but also a little extra dead weight which might slightly affect the smaller ATV’s. Not a big deal to overcome if using a winch, as the blade starts to load with snow just lift some with the winch. That will take weight off the plow, adding it to the front tires which helps for traction.

In writing this I am not defending or condemning Warn or anyone else. I have no relationship with Warn. Just trying to pass on a little bit of information I have picked up through the years of plowing with an ATV.


----------



## woofbutt

Dave T;935974 said:


> Man-o-man... what a great thread. I'm loving this place more and more everyday.


Couldnt agree more!! LOL


----------



## Sidewalk King

I like Reb, he is nonbiasd in this subject? and explains the different points and includes facts without all the garbage.

ButtFace750


> Please, educate yourself on the difference between down force and down pressure.


I looked it up and dead weight isn't down pressure either ******.


----------



## MtnCowboy

Reb;936093 said:


> Approximately 3 years ago Warn changed the design. As I remember the new design only had 4 ribs on the back side of the blade. Initially these blades were plagued with cold weld problems. Once that was solved though the base material started tearing out under heavy use.


Roger that. My 2006 Warn 60" has only 4 ribs. A couple weeks ago three-quarters of the left-center rib popped off clean as a whistle and by the time I discovered it the blade/plow lever assembly was toast. I had things straightened, welded and reinforced. I initially tried to buy a replacement blade but was (a) told they are scarce and (b) guaranteed 2-day shipping cost almost as much as the blade. I was told the ProVantage blade will not fit my assembly; also I was told the new system isn't quite as good as the "older" Warn system. I didn't ask why, though after reading your post perhaps the "older" system is in reference to your 6-rib blade.


----------



## Moparpro

Reb said:


> At the risk of promoting more of the garbage going on in here let me add a few points in the hopes of helping some of those folks actually looking for useful information.
> 
> First, I have never seen one of the new Warn plows so I can't help with any information. I do have a Warn plow that dates back many years and am very satisfied with it.
> 
> A little history, many years ago the blades had either 6 or 8 ribs welded to the back of the blade. Those blades worked very well. The push tubes were made with a slight bend in them so if the blade was angled it would be parallel to the ground when lowered. That was a neat feature but it also was a weak spot in that it would lead to more bending under stress. I doubt most users had any problem with them bending. Those that did get additional bending probably did as I did, just weld an angle iron splint on each side and be done with it.
> 
> Approximately 3 years ago Warn changed the design. As I remember the new design only had 4 ribs on the back side of the blade. Initially these blades were plagued with cold weld problems. Once that was solved though the base material started tearing out under heavy use. I suspect that is why they changed from 14 ga. (.0747 thick) to 12 ga. (.1046 thick). Basically they just needed more mass to weld to.
> 
> As far as weight, going from 14 ga. To 12 ga. adds roughly 1.25 lbs. per square foot which on a 60" blade means approximately 9.375 lbs. Not a big deal in the real world. Adds a little extra cutting pressure but also a little extra dead weight which might slightly affect the smaller ATV's. Not a big deal to overcome if using a winch, as the blade starts to load with snow just lift some with the winch. That will take weight off the plow, adding it to the front tires which helps for traction.
> 
> In writing this I am not defending or condemning Warn or anyone else. I have no relationship with Warn. Just trying to pass on a little bit of information I have picked up through the years of plowing with an ATV.


So now it's 2021 can I use a 2016 push tube on the pro vantage blow 72 inch I have a Honda 700-4 2016 and never bout the plow thanks


----------



## MtnCowboy

I finally replaced my standard belly-mount WARN blade last year with the ProVantage. My existing mount worked fine but I did need the ProVantage push tubes along with the new blade. It's a bit heavier-duty all 'round than the standard blade.


----------



## Moparpro

MtnCowboy said:


> I finally replaced my standard belly-mount WARN blade last year with the ProVantage. My existing mount worked fine but I did need the ProVantage push tubes along with the new blade. It's a bit heavier-duty all 'round than the standard blade.


So I have the Honda 4500 warn winch the Honda warn plow mount for 700-4 O8L70-HL3 and the plow push tube 08L76-HL3-A41 THATS FITS 700 AND 1000 so The plow should be a 72 inch warn 08L75-HL3-A02 The one I can find is the provantage plow From warn I don't know what my parts are there from Honda I thinking if I can get the 66 inch thanks for any help you guys seem to now your plows as it my first to old to shovel thanks stay Safe be smart enjoy


----------



## MtnCowboy

Mopar (btw, I love my hemi), I don't have any answers; however, if you can't find one here, do an online search for Montana Jack's Outpost and search their Honda/WARN section. Or just contact them.


----------



## Moparpro

MtnCowboy said:


> Mopar (btw, I love my hemi), I don't have any answers; however, if you can't find one here, do an online search for Montana Jack's Outpost and search their Honda/WARN section. Or just contact them.


Ok thanks the sad thing is warn dealers don't know for sure but if the pro vantage was out in 2009 I belive the hondas should be but I keep looking I found a Honda plow at revzillas but they claim they will not get it shipped until Dec 1 which is ok but the last time they did that to me for hard doors they never got them and everyone else was sold out and I can't find the hard doors nice to plow with heat thanks and my hemi in a 68 charger 750 hp and 440 in Charger74 I was thinking of a jeep hemi maybe take care


----------

